# How to cycle jpegs on web page



## patrean (Oct 16, 2006)

Can someone please point me to a script that will allow me to set a number of images to cycle over time. 

Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's one:
http://javascript.internet.com/miscellaneous/image-cycler.html

Yahoo is a great resource for scripts and code...


----------



## macworks (Oct 17, 2006)

You could also embed or dynamically load the images into a Flash file for much more control over the cycling of images. For example: you could have one image fade into another. I do this on my site's home page with the Mac product images: http://www.macworks.biz/


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 17, 2006)

Flash isn't searchable, though.


----------



## macworks (Oct 17, 2006)

Indeed. But that's not the point.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 17, 2006)

Neither is flash when the poster asked for a "Script" to cycle through images.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 18, 2006)

patrean said:


> Can someone please point me to a script that will allow me to set a number of images to cycle over time.
> 
> Thanks



Hotscripts.com would provide what you need. You can find what you want in just about any language, be it PHP, Javascript or CGI.


----------



## patrean (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Natabasso, the script...
http://javascript.internet.com/misce...ge-cycler.html
...worked perfectly.

Why bother with Flash??


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 19, 2006)

Flash does have its merits, namely the ability to create a more visually interesting interface with which to scroll through the images. 

Your other option too is an animated gif...


----------

